# Pulse red cars



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello to all. This is my first post. I was wondering if any of the Pulse red cars are arriving at dealers yet or are they still enroute?


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of this color?


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing a pic of a pulse red myself...


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

As a result of further research (surfing on the board)...I do not believe that there is such a color...

http://ultimategto.com/scripts/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2005&f1=options


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

zgoat said:


> As a result of further research (surfing on the board)...I do not believe that there is such a color...
> 
> http://ultimategto.com/scripts/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2005&f1=options


Pulse Red is on the 2004 GTO, not the '05. I would imagine they will start showing up in the very near future as the '04 production is winding down and they are supposed to be the last of the '04's.


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

what is the reasoning behind the color change?


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

zgoat said:


> what is the reasoning behind the color change?


 40th anniversary edition and production is only 800 units, The last 800 to roll of the assembly line for the 2004 production year. There will be some other minor differences on the cars other than just the color.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

My local dealer has a red 04 coming in within the next week or so (supposedly). So, I guess this would be TORRID ... and not PULSE? I will advise and post a pic when available.

FWIW ... there are specification listed for the 2004 model on the UltimateGTO.com website. The link (above) goes right to the 2005 specifications ... but you CAN click on 2004.


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks 2004 GTO!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

TORRID RED is now on the local dealer's lot. Tried to take a few pics ... but it was overcast and a bit rainy. 

TORRID is not an orangy-red (like Torch Red) ... and isn't a deep red like the C6 (original) Precision Red. It looked similar to that of a Saturn Vue (from a distance) (I have not compared any paint chips). I will post a pic when available.


----------



## 02x50 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Torrid red*

Torrid red


----------

